# Griezmann vs Hazard



## Torros (26 Marzo 2016)

il confronto è fattibile al prossimo europeo vedremo chi farà maggiormente la differenza. Griezmann più seconda punta, Hazard più ala. Griezmann forse sposta di più perché gioca più semplice. 
Griezmann non lo reputo tanto inferiore a Neymar. Tra le ali in circolazione lo metto sotto solo a Di Maria(escludendo i vari Ribery e Robben che sono a quasi fine corsa), il che vuol dire ovviamente per me che Di Maria è più forte di Neymar.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2016)

Dissentire sul fatto che Di Maria sia più forte di Neymar scaturirà il bundle insulti+spocchia?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> il confronto è fattibile al prossimo europeo vedremo chi farà maggiormente la differenza. Griezmann più seconda punta, Hazard più ala. Griezmann forse sposta di più perché gioca più semplice.
> Griezmann non lo reputo tanto inferiore a Neymar. Tra le ali in circolazione lo metto sotto solo a Di Maria(escludendo i vari Ribery e Robben che sono a quasi fine corsa), il che vuol dire ovviamente per me che Di Maria è più forte di Neymar.



Secondo me Hazard e Griezmann sono giocatori abbastanza diversi, il francese più che ala è una seconda punta mentre il belga è proprio un ala sinistra (anche se poi entrambi sono giocatori molto duttili).
In questo momento, causa la pessima stagione del Chelsea, non c'è paragone. Hazard è nel suo annus horribilis ma sono convinto si riprenderà, come si è ripreso in questa seconda parte di stagione Griezmann. Sono sullo stesso livello..non saprei chi scegliere.

Di Maria ha 4 anni in più di Neymar ed è uno dei giocatori più determinanti al mondo. Purtroppo per lui ha buttato via un anno in Inghilterra ma non posso certo dimenticarmi che ha portato il Real in finale ed è stato il migliore ai mondiali dei suoi (facendo complessivamente meglio di CR7 e Lionello Messia).

Quest'anno è tornato straripante ed ancora una volta si trova ingiustamente oscurato da Ibracadabra.
Neymar ha dalla sua l'età ma ad oggi preferisco anche io l'argentino.


----------



## Torros (26 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dissentire sul fatto che Di Maria sia più forte di Neymar scaturirà il bundle insulti+spocchia?



quando mai?

la differenza tra Neymar e Di Maria è che l'argentino è un giocatore totale, ha dribbling, corsa, workrate(alla ingese), abilità di regia e lo vedi in ogni zona del campo. Neymar per me non sarebbe capace di trascinare il Psg come Di Maria, perché semplicemente la sua area di influenza è più limitata, essendo Neymar principalmente un goleador. 

Di Maria sposta più di Neymar per me...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quando mai?
> 
> la differenza tra Neymar e Di Maria è che l'argentino è un giocatore totale, ha dribbling, corsa, workrate(alla ingese), abilità di regia e lo vedi in ogni zona del campo. Neymar per me non sarebbe capace di trascinare il Psg come Di Maria, perché semplicemente la sua area di influenza è più limitata, essendo Neymar principalmente un goleador.
> 
> Di Maria sposta di Neymar per me...



qua hai ragione, però neymar è uno che sposta gli equilibri anche lui eh..


----------



## Torros (26 Marzo 2016)

se miracolosamente il Psg vince la champions Di Maria meriterebbe assolutamente il pallone d'oro. Ibra senza di lui non avrebbe passato manco gli ottavi. Al Psg è molto più importante l'argentino, anche perché Cavani può benissimo sostituire Ibra come punta. Ma uno che può sostituire Di Maria non c'è.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Marzo 2016)

Hazard è quello..forte ma non cresce più..

Griezmann cresce stagione dopo stagione..dovessi scegliere prenderei lui tutta la vita..inoltre è molto più concreto del belga


----------



## Snake (26 Marzo 2016)

praticamente un topic subliminale, facevi prima a cambiare il titolo in Di Maria vs Neymar


----------



## kolao95 (26 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quando mai?
> 
> la differenza tra Neymar e Di Maria è che l'argentino è un giocatore totale, ha dribbling, corsa, workrate(alla ingese), abilità di regia e lo vedi in ogni zona del campo. Neymar per me non sarebbe capace di trascinare il Psg come Di Maria, perché semplicemente la sua area di influenza è più limitata, essendo Neymar principalmente un goleador.
> 
> Di Maria sposta più di Neymar per me...



Condivido totalmente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Marzo 2016)

sinceramente oggi come oggi preferisco griezmann ma sono due buoni/ottimi giocatori entrambi ma non sono campioni o fuoriclasse, come valore assoluto per me hazard è superiore, ha piu colpi


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Marzo 2016)

Si però la stagione dell'ultimo scudetto del Chelsea è stata fenomenale per Hazard. Io voto il Belga. Il talento che vedo in lui non lo vedo in Griezmann. Eden non mi sembra un idiota, quindi si riprenderà. Quando esploderà definitivamente (penso il prossimo anno se prenderanno Conte) staccherà Griezmann. Questo è quello che penso io, poi il futuro non lo conosco.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Marzo 2016)

Ad oggi, ovviamente Griezmann. A parità di condizione, Hazard tutta la vita. Hazard paga molto la pessima stagione del Chelsea di quest'anno, si è fatto pure parecchie panchine ingiustamente, ma l'anno prima aveva totalmente trascinato il Chelsea. Spero davvero che Eden si riprenda, perché è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.


----------



## 13-33 (28 Marzo 2016)

Hazard ha piu talento piu classe pero Griezmann e molto piu concreto !!!


----------



## Torros (5 Maggio 2016)

Up

a me piace di più Hazard, però devo ammettere che Griezmann con quel brutto ciuffo, sta spostando gli equilibri in champions come hazard non ha praticamente mai fatto almeno contro squadre di un certo livello.

Se avessi i soldi cmq per il Milan prenderei Hazard, che trovo giocatore più completo e più totale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

Oggi non c'è assolutamente partita, Hazard quest'anno ha fatto tanti gol come Balotelli.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (6 Maggio 2016)

hazard è tutto fumo e niente arrosto alla fine, griezzmann ruba meno l'occhio ma è molto + concreto


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> hazard è tutto fumo e niente arrosto alla fine, griezzmann ruba meno l'occhio ma è molto + concreto



Eh infatti, 14 gol e 12 assist nella stagione 2014/2015...tutto fumo e niente arrosto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eh infatti, 14 gol e 12 assist nella stagione 2014/2015...tutto fumo e niente arrosto.



io direi che è solo più solista rispetto ai due, è capace di inventarsi il gol da solo con una giocata, presi singolarmente io scelgo hazard tutta la vita, in questo momento griezmann inserito in quel contesto di squadra viene esaltato


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io direi che è solo più solista rispetto ai due, è capace di inventarsi il gol da solo con una giocata, presi singolarmente io scelgo hazard tutta la vita, in questo momento griezmann inserito in quel contesto di squadra viene esaltato



Guarda, sono un simpatizzante del Chelsea e mi sono letteralmente innamorato di questo giocatore per la sua completezza. Sotto la gestione Mourinho l'ho adorato per spirito di sacrificio e per dedizione al gioco di squadra, cosa che all'inizio non aveva nel suo DNA (e per questo venne quasi alle mani con Mou). Ad oggi è uno dei giocatori più completi che conosca, ma purtroppo sta pagando la stagione disastrosa della squadra. Comunque non è male neanche in fase di impostazione direi


----------



## Juve nel cuore (11 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eh infatti, 14 gol e 12 assist nella stagione 2014/2015...tutto fumo e niente arrosto.



Hazard nelle competizioni internazionali nn ha mai combinato nulla e mai stato decisivo, per me Griezmann più forte sia adesso che in prospettiva(tra l'altro sono della stessa età alla fine)


----------

